# B&Q Planer / thicknesser



## Mike77 (14 Jul 2010)

I see that B&Q have reduced their MacAlister planer / thicknesser to £132 from £189.

I'm normally dubious about B&Qs own brand power tools, but the reviews on their website seem quite complimentary.

Anyone got experience of this one? Seems a good price...

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?i ... er&x=0&y=0

...sorry, not sure how to do the link properly.


----------



## Dibs-h (14 Jul 2010)

Mike77":55ok5fuu said:


> I see that B&Q have reduced their MacAlister planer / thicknesser to £132 from £189.
> 
> I'm normally dubious about B&Qs own brand power tools, but the reviews on their website seem quite complimentary.
> 
> ...



That's just a thicknesser - you would still need to plane (using planer or hand tools).

As long as it's not for trade use and you not wanting to shove loads of Oak thru it - it's probably OK for a 1st machine. One has to start somewhere - my 1st thicknesser was similar and a Nutool version.

I suppose an upside is that if anything goes wrong - you don't have to go far to give it back!

HIH

Dibs


----------



## Mike77 (14 Jul 2010)

Dibs,

the site seems to suggest it does both:

"A powerful and easy tool from surface planing to thicknessing. Integrated built-in dust collection system (patented)."


----------



## Chems (14 Jul 2010)

Trust us, thats just a thickensser. The americans call them Planers and it causes a lot of confusion. What we call a Planer they call a jointer. They don't use the term thicknesser at all.

From the reviews:


> "I was looking for a portable *thicknesser* and spent a couple of evenings looking at other products available from different companies.



It actually looks like a good machine, an one of the reviews says its not to noisy. It looks a bit like one of the american delta machines, and built in dust collection is a nice addition.

If you just want to thickness already square wood, then this will do, but to convert rough sawn lumber you need a planer and thicknesser. For a similar price you can get the Axminster MB9020 for £171 which does both well, a mini review of it here:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/axmi ... i%20review


----------



## Dibs-h (14 Jul 2010)

I'd go with what Chems is suggesting. Axi's service on the whole is very good. And you are going to struggle to get a planer for the difference if you buy the B&Q machine.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## Mike77 (14 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the replies chaps.

I'm a bit confused about the whole thing. Am I right in thinking a thicknesser is for reducing the dimensions of rough sawn timber and a planer is for smoothing the faces to a nice finish?


So the axminster machine will do both for me?

Sorry for being dim - glad I asked the question about it now because I was going to go and pick one up this afternoon


----------



## RogerS (14 Jul 2010)

Mike

To prepare wood from rough sawn, you need to plane one side flat. For that you need a planer. That B&Q thing is only a thicknesser.

Then that side is placed against a fence which is set to 90 degrees to the bed of the planer. You then plane the second side to be flat and 90 degrees to the other one (the one against the fence).

Then you use a thicknesser to plane flat and reduce in thickness the remaining two sides.

The Axminster will do both.


----------



## Mike77 (14 Jul 2010)

Thanks Roger, that makes sense now. 

I'll have a look at the Axminster one then. They seem to have a good reputation. I popped in to their branch near Sittingbourne. I had to leave quickly before I spent any more money :shock:


----------



## jack55 (14 Jul 2010)

I have used the B&Q thicknesser for a couple of years now granted i'm on the third one but they are guaranteed for three years. It works fine the first one a knot chipped off and shattered the fan but it was replaced without argument, the one they replaced it with was dead from the moment I plugged it in but that was replaced. Make sure you can get replacement blades.


----------



## pren (14 Jul 2010)

I've got one of the B&Q Thicknessers and I have to say it's excellent for the price. I work mainly with recclaimed hardwoods, mainly from pallets. It's got plenty of power and stays set at the required depth. The height mechanism is adjustable so the cutter head can be set parallel to the bed if it goes out of true. The top and bottom chassiss are cast iron and the whole thing weighs a ton so vibration is at a minimum.

The dust extraction works very well. It comes with a fabric 'cowel' that fits over a bin. I can easily fill a black dustbin with shavings in an hour of using the thicknesser. It is bloody noisy though. 

I should point out that I don't have any experience of thicknessers to compare the macAllister with, but for the money, It really is worth it. 

HTH.


----------



## Chems (14 Jul 2010)

Watch this, good video covering all aspects of milling. Also loads of other great videos on there:

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/episode-6-t ... rs-jumpin/


----------



## Dan-K (14 Jul 2010)

Chems":34fnr204 said:


> For a similar price you can get the Axminster MB9020 for £171 which does both well



+1 to that. I'm pleased with my MB9020 too  Only problem may be ... I got the last one in stock from Sittingbourne a while back ... hope they re-stocked!


----------

